
Firefox Preview Nightly Now Supports uBlock Origin - nicoburns
https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/fenix/issues/5630
======
nicoburns
Tested and working for me!

To test: install "Firefox Preview Nightly for Developers (Early Access)" from
the Play Store, and then select "Add-ons Manager" from the menu.

